# modem-manager could not get port's parent device

## jordanwb

On boot up I get this message numerous times

```
modem-manager: (tty/tty1): could not get port's parent device

modem-manager: (tty/tty2): could not get port's parent device
```

It says this for every tty and pty device in /dev

emerge --info

```
JORDAN-LAPTOP jordanwb # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-zen1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-zen1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3_CPU_M_350_@_2.27GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 02 Aug 2010 20:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages mini-manifest news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/  http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/  "

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi additions alsa amd64 aspell bzip2 cairo cdparanoia consolekit css cups dbus dri dvd emerald expat firefox foomaticdb fuse gdbm gif glib gnome gtk java jpeg libnotify mad midi mmx mp3 mpeg msn multilib ncurses networkmanager nls opengl pam pcmcia pcre pdf pnf png policykit ppds pulseaudio python samba sdl spell sse ssl svg threads threadsafe tiff udev unicode usb wifi xcb xorg zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## fiolj

Hi, I've got the same problem and also suddenly NetworkManager crashes (no wireless). It started to happen after an ugly crash.

I reboot and got the same boot message while the wireless stopped working (it was fine for months/years). I recently had upgraded to unstable networkmanager (from 0.8.1-r1 to 0.8.1-r3), now downgraded to stable (0.8-r1). Nothing went better. I just tested that it was not a hardware problem with an ubuntu livecd.

I dont know how to test where the problem is, so any help would be appreciated.

Thanks, Juan

----------

## Ilya.A

Still no solution?

----------

## jordanwb

Nope. I had filed a bug report still no response.

----------

## kukibl

Any progress? Same thing here. NM works just fine, however I would really like to get rid of these messages every single boot.

----------

## jordanwb

Disable "Legacy (BSD) PTY Support" under Device Drivers->Character Devices. Recompile, reboot and that's it.

----------

## kukibl

Thank you very much.  :Smile: 

----------

